# "Verlorene" Avatare



## Heiko (5 April 2002)

Aufgrund eines Fehlers von mir gingen beim letzten (zu gründlichen) Update die Avatare verloren.

Bitte einfach nochmal hochladen. Das Avatarverzeichnis wird ab sofort auch gesichert, so daß das nicht mehr passieren dürfte.


Heiko


----------



## Avensis (5 April 2002)

muss mal dumm Fragen was ist Avatare


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2002)

.
.
<-------- DAS


----------



## Tilo (15 Juli 2002)

*Avatare*

Und wo bekomme ich einen solche Avatar her. mein Rechner sagt mir bei allen möglichen od. unmöglichen "Bildchen" das diese entweder die zugelassene Pixelgröße von 80x80 überschreiten oder die Bytegröße überschreiten. Es ist zum junge Hunde kriegen...  
Kann mir da jemand helfen????


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2002)

Du brauchst einfach ein von der Größe her passendes Bild, das nicht zu groß ist. Manchmal reicht es schon, wenn man die Farbtiefe heruntersetzt wenn das Bild zu groß ist.
Schau Dich einfach mal in verschiedenen Foren um vielleicht darfst Du ja eines benutzen.

BTW: Wenn es ein Hovawart wird, dann melde Dich einfach wieder


----------



## Tilo (15 Juli 2002)

Wenn es ein *Hovawart* wird, dann melde Dich einfach wieder 

???? Was soll das sein??? Nein, ich hab bei mir auf dem Rechner leider kein entsprechendes Bildchen. ich hab zwar div. icons aber die sind wie gesagt alle...


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2002)

Du meintest doch, Du würdest junge Hunde kriegen... 

Im Ernst: such mal in anderen Foren.


----------



## Tilo (15 Juli 2002)

Werd ich morgen tun. Ganz wirklich. und was wenn ich nicht fündig werd? Hast Du/Sie die Möglichkeit ein Icon von meinem Rechner entsprechend anzupassen? (Wäre toll... :lol: )


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2002)

Mal sehen... jetzt schau aber erst mal.


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Und schon wieder ich. Bin heut recht fleißig. Naj bin ja auch krank zu Hause und was tut man wenn man den ganzen Tag allein zu Hause is -richtig man schmöckert im Internet.  :lol: 

Nochmal zum Thema Avatare: Bin durch so div. Foren gezogen und hab auch div. Leute angesprochen, aber ohne Erfolg. Wobei ich dieses Forum ausgelassen hab. Es nervt total, jedes Bildchen, das mir zusagt ist zu groß. Entweder vom Format oder von der Tiefe her.  :x 

Hast Du noch ne Idee, was man man da machen könnte??? Sicher weiter suchen - klar doch - nur wo denn noch???


----------



## Heiko (28 August 2002)

Was suchst Du denn konkret?


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Naja, kennst Du zufälligerweise das Computerspiel "Age of Empires- Expansion" ? Dort gibt es so ein kleines Icon als Desctopverknüpfung von einem, ich sag mal Ritterhelm. Da ich mich nebenher auch noch für Burgen, Ritter, Festungen etc. interessiere, schwebt mir so was in der Art vor.


----------



## hobier (9 Oktober 2002)

Hallo Tilo, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen, das mit den avatars ist eigentlich ganz einfach. du speicherst dein gewünschtes bild eben da wo du deine bilder eben liegen hast. dann rufst du dein bildbearbeitungsprogramm auf.
ich nehme z.b. CorelDRAW9., dann datei, neu, importieren logischerweise das bild, dann exportieren, nun hast du ein neues fenster,wo du das nun folgende wieder speichern willst, gibst ihm einen namen und speichern, nun kannst du die größe einrichten, da steht dann "größe anpassen" das setzt du einfach auf 60x80 dann ok, das wars schon.(ich rede von CD9, bei anderen programmen ist es ähnlich) anschliessend gibst du es einfach hier über profil ein, schon ist es da. ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------

